# Mamiya Super 16 and Olympus 35 RC



## Krimit (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post on this forum and I'd like to apologize if this is the incorrect section.

I have recently come across two cameras that have been with my family for a while. The first is an Olympus 35 RC and from what I can tell it is in great working condition (I have been told I need to have a foam lining replaced). The other is a Mamiya Super 16. My grandfather used this camera when he was in the CIA. I literally just discovered it and haven't even had time to Google any information about it.

Primarily, my questions pertain to the Mamiya:
Is this cool or what?! 
How rare is something like this with all of its current accessories?
Is this worth anything to collectors in its current state? (Should I sell it, keep it, donate it?)
Is there anything in the set that stands out especially? (The original film, the accessories, the box, the original instructions, etc)
What questions _should_ I be asking?

Again, I apologize if this post is improper in any way. Thank you so much for your help!

(Also, I'm sorry for the terrible pictures. I only had my cell phone on hand to take these pictures)






































I have no idea why the pictures are turned on their side. It appeared normal on the image hosting site. This is turning out to be a bit of a failure. I'll try to resolve asap. I'm sorry.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 26, 2011)

Krimit said:


> Hello, this is my first post on this forum and I'd like to apologize if this is the incorrect section.
> 
> I have recently come across two cameras that have been with my family for a while. The first is an Olympus 35 RC and from what I can tell it is in great working condition (I have been told I need to have a foam lining replaced). The other is a Mamiya Super 16. My grandfather used this camera when he was in the CIA. I literally just discovered it and haven't even had time to Google any information about it.
> 
> ...




No worries about positioning the pictures... 

Neither camera is highly or mildly collectible since there is a vast supply of them out there. But... they are cool! The Mamiya was pretty successful at miniature photography as well as the Yashica and the Minox cameras. The Olympus 35RC was also a good 35mm camera, great lens (sharp) so you might want to put a black and white film in there and shoot it, just for the fun. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------

